# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  یکسان بودن کد سوابق پیش و دیپلم؟

## ali-sha

سلام من پشت کنکوری هستم.
موقع ثبت نام کنکور تا جایی که یادمه کد سوابق تحصیلی دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی در عدد آخر متفاوت بودند ولی الآن هر دو در آخرشون عدد پنج و کدشون یکسان هست(صفحه پرینت کارت ورود به جلسه) اما نمرات ارسالی آموزش و پرورش درست هست و این کد ها برای دوستم هم یکسانه
آیا باید ویرایش بشه یا نیازی نیست؟

----------


## nima2580

ماله منم همینطوره

----------


## ata.beheshti

نگران نباشین من زنگ زدم چند جا پرسیدم گفتن خودش یه کد داده و نمرات ترمیم معدلم خودشون آپلود میکنن تا 23 ام انگار

----------


## alirasoli

ماله من رقم آخرشون فرق میکنه

----------


## milad00

پشت کنکوری ها کد سوابقشون یکیه

----------


## mobin7

یه سوال دارم بریبکس
وقتی میخوام از تو سامانه کد سوابق پیش رو دربیارم نشون نمیده و میگه اطلاعات اشتباهه
ولی کد سوابق دیپلم و کارنامش رو نشون میده
چه کنم

----------


## mobin7

> احتمالا شماره دانش آموزی رو اشتباه وارد میکنی . چون برای پیش و سوم فرق میکنه .


درست وارد میکنم . سوم رو میاره پیش رو نمیاره

----------


## ZOLFA

نخیر یکسان نیست ...
و بچه ها دقت کنن مه سر موعدش نمایش داده میشه پیش نه جلو جلو

----------


## mobin7

> نخیر یکسان نیست ...
> و بچه ها دقت کنن مه سر موعدش نمایش داده میشه پیش نه جلو جلو



کی نمایش داده میشه؟ پس چرا نوشته بعد خرداد میتونی کد رو ببینی؟

----------


## mobin7

کسی این مشکلو نداره؟

----------


## .MEHRAD.

نتیجه چی شد؟ مال منم اینطوری شده

----------

